# Отдых и развлечения > Музыка > Анонсы концертов, вечеринок и прочих мероприятий >  Билеты в клуб Итака,на 20 мая!

## gridina

Есть 2 пригласительных(на вход) на открытие летнего сезона в клубе ИТАКА 20 мая.Выступает K-Maro. Отдам оба билета по 150 грн.

----------


## gridina

В пригласительном есть бонус-диск с треками Dj Volkova

----------


## gridina

торгуемся))

----------


## gridina

продано

----------


## gridina

тему можно закрыть!

----------


## Dejka

закройте сами. в опциях темы есть такая функция

----------


## gridina

> закройте сами. в опциях темы есть такая функция


   я знаю)))) но у меня почему -то не показывает эту опцию!

----------

